# Badlands 2200



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Only used a few times. $160


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

What pattern is it?


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

The pattern is Realtree Max-1


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Why are you selling it?


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Iwind I've only used it for one trip on a plane as a carry on and one elk hunt. I want some cash for another purchase. There is nothing wrong with it.


----------

